# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  Opera Problem

## Piti

Hi,
habe mir den Opera 6.03 installiert. Dann habe ich mir Java Sun 1.4.1 als bin gezogen und nach /usr/local/ entpackt. Díe Rechte für den Ordner j2re-1.4.1 habe ich auf 777 gesetzt. Im Opera habe ich bei Multimedia das Plugin angegeben. Ich bekomme auch die Java Version angezeigt wenn ich es in der Konsole abrufe und im Opera auf Info klicke. Trotzdem geht Java nicht.

mfg

----------


## Basti_litho

Bei mir ist genau dasselbe mit Flash  :Frown: 
Hab mich natürlich an alle Anleitungen gehalten die ich gefunden hab(auch hier).
Hab's aufgegeben!  :Frown:

----------


## poet

Ich hab mit Flash+Opera das selbe Problem. Alles ordnungsgemäß nach Anleitung gemacht, Plugin eingebunden aber Flash läuft nicht. Wenn ich das selbe Plugin jedoch mit Netscape starte läuft es tadellos  :Confused:

----------


## Basti_litho

Ok, bei mir läuft jetzt Opera mit flash!! *freu*, es hat die libXm.so.2 gefehlt, leider war es mir bis jetzt nicht möglich java(blackdown-1.3.1) unter Opera zum laufen zu bekommen, naja hier noch die Erklärung  von Opera zu libXm.so:

http://www.opera.com/support/supsear....cgi?index=184

Gruß,
Basti_litho

----------


## poet

super, es läuft nun. danke  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Smilie:

----------


## Basti_litho

Ok, Java hat jetzt auch geklappt:

Ich hab aus dem plugin Verzeichnis von Blackdown ein link von netscape4/javaplugin.so nach opera/lib/plugin/javaplugin.so gemacht -> fertig.


Gruß,
Basti_litho

----------


## Piti

Also ich kriege das Java unter SuSE 8 einfach nicht zum laufen. Kann jemand mal genau posten wie das geht, weil ich möchte keinen anderen Browser nutzen.

mfg

----------


## poet

Pack die Plugins in ~/netscape/plugins/ und installiere Motif von http://www.opera.com/support/supsear....cgi?index=184 um die Netscape-Plugins mit Opera nutzen zu können. Anschließend aktivierst du in Opera PREFERENCES->PLUGINS die Plugins - und fertig. So hat es bei mir geklappt.

----------


## Piti

Danke. Jetzt geht wenigstens ein Teil. Es gehen zwar viele Java sachen nicht aber wenigstens einige jetzt. Z.B. der Short News geht nicht. Gibt es einen Browser wo alles richtig geht für SuSE 8.0 Prof ??

----------

